# Still White and Stripey



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hit a creek mouth for the last hour of daylighy this evening hoping for a Sauger dinner. Instead I caught several W.B. and several Hybrids. Nothing big but fun to catch. I was throwing a tandem rig with orange and white twisters. All the white bass came on white but half of the hybrids were on the orange??? They were aggressive in about 10' of water. Where da hek iz da Saugerssss???
Cady


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

We limited out Sunday and brought 16 in tonight. We are finding them @ 30 to 40 ft. since the river has cleared up @ mouth of creeks.


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Saugers hitting good below mel dam. From 1630 to 1730 . caught 10 most weighted 2 lb 1 was 3 1/2lb​


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good! I managed 6 Whites yesterday eveningat Portsmouth, mostly on White twisters, but I understand the Saugers are hitting a little at Greenup around dark. With a few days off, I think I'll try there a little in between that dreaded last minute shopping.Anyone know if they're still being caught in good numbers at Gallipolis heard from a few friends it had been pretty good there lately.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info, I have been trying some spots closer to home. I haven't been to the dam for awhile now. Also I am fishing from shore so finding 30' to 40' of water is pretty much out of the question.
Cady


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

cadyshac said:


> Hit a creek mouth for the last hour of daylighy this evening hoping for a Sauger dinner. Instead I caught several W.B. and several Hybrids. Nothing big but fun to catch. I was throwing a tandem rig with orange and white twisters. All the white bass came on white but half of the hybrids were on the orange??? They were aggressive in about 10' of water. Where da hek iz da Saugerssss???
> Cady



first off.. if yer gonna talk slangish... i think saugers should be spelt Sawgrrrrz lol

also.. i havent caught any WB or wipes but i have noticed that some fish species do show a favor to certain colors which im sure is no secret.. alll i know is.. every Yellow Perch ive ever caught came on any lure that had Hot Pink in it weather it was a crank or a mepps spinner or whatever... as long as it had hot pink... i was pickin up yellows  what usually do you catch yer saugers on?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I try different colors at different times but white is far and away my best producer. When the water is stained I have done well on silver metal flake and orange. I caught a lot of wipers this spring in muddy water on orange.
Cady


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there any other typ of baits to use for saugers.


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Farmboy, The Guys Are Out Today Fish For Sauger... The Bait We Use Are 3/8th Jigheads Mainly Hot Pink,3 Inch Hotpink Curly Tails Is Hot Right Now For Us... I'm Sure They Will Have A Limit Of Nice Fish We Have Almost Every Time Out!!! Minnows Are Nice If You Can Get Them..out 2 Times Without Minnows Limited Out First Time And 4 Shy Of A Nice Limit The Next..colors Will Very From Dam To Creeks!!!! Corkster Will Post Later On How They Did Today...


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Going out some time this week thanks for the tip. one more question how do you change tacktics when the water is staind or muddy. we have already put the boat up so we will be fishing from shore. :B


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Muddy water fish slow!!! Colors black/chat. yellow, orange. tip with minnows or some kind of scent!!!! Thats what we do....


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

will report back! hopefully with great results. :G Hope every one hase great Christmass!!!!


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

It was so nice this week that we drug the boat out of hibernation. river was high so we headed to Cumberland lake for some eyes. but spent most of the trying to fix two flat tires. got to the water but had no luck there. Fishermans luck,hungry gut and wet ass.


----------

